# Executive watches recommendation needed - Champagne taste, beer money



## wokman (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi, 
New to the forum, had a poke around but could not get a definite answer. Hence raising the eternal question.

Looking to buy a expensive looking Black leather strap dress watch which I will be wearing to work everyday. I wud love to have a Patek but dont have the money. Choices seem to be in the Maurice Lacroix, Baume-Mercier, Raymond Weil, (maybe) Longines or Frederique Constant. Not a big fan of fashion house watches, so Hermes, Gucci, Chanel and their ilk is out, I like buy something swiss like Ulysse Nardine, Audemars Piguet or Patek. Budget about £2K with some minor flex.

What is the pecking order among ML, BM, RW, FC et al. What would be good recommendation for an 'exec' watch. 


ps: to give an idea on taste of face design here are some ideas


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Hi! Before spending 2k, I would try on a lot of watches. The brands you mention are not my first choice though. Have you looked at Omega, Tissot, Seiko etc?


----------



## wokman (Dec 13, 2008)

IMHO, not a big fan of Tissot or Seiko. Omega & Rolex hardly do an affordable leather strap one, hence went out. The Reymond W, Maurice L, BM or Longines seem to cater to that market. But I am not aware on how they stand in the watch world.

I am getting swayed by this one at the moment.. 
www.thewatchgallery.co.uk/shop/baume-et-mercier-classima-luxury-men-s-watch-8869.html Some good deals available on these..


----------



## Belfaborac (Aug 20, 2011)

Bjorn's advice is very sound indeed: try on a lot of watches in order to determine what you really like. A picture of a watch is, or can be, very different from a watch on your arm.

I quite like Maurice Lacroix' Les Classiques series, so among those you mention I'd go for one of those. If your budget will stretch that far, Maurice Lacroix Jours Retrograde is an elegant, understated watch with a classic complication. Likewise the Les Classiques Reserve de Marche and the less expensive Les Classiques Grande Date GMT. Either of those are, to my mind, excellent examples of "executive watches".

There's nothing wrong with the other brands though and I agree absolutely with your desire to stay away from watches "made by" fashion houses. None of them actually make watches and what you get is invariably a lesser watch than what the same amount of money would have bought you elsewhere.


----------



## Belfaborac (Aug 20, 2011)

wokman said:


> I am getting swayed by this one at the moment..
> www.thewatchgallery.co.uk/shop/baume-et-mercier-classima-luxury-men-s-watch-8869.html Some good deals available on these..


To my mind, that is the kind of watch which will impress non-aficionados, while leaving a true aficionado stone cold. It's pretty, in a blingy sort of way, but otherwise severely unremarkable.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

If I needed a dress watch that looked expensive, was high quality, but was - relatively - a bargain, I'd get something like this:

. 
And you wouldn't find too many other people wearing it, fwtw.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

Belfaborac said:


> To my mind, that is the kind of watch which will impress non-aficionados, while leaving a true aficionado stone cold. It's pretty, in a blingy sort of way, but otherwise severely unremarkable.


Yes, that watch is a bad impersonation of a tourbillon.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

*Sorry, meant to give some advice, too.*

Don't ignore the pre-owned market. You can probably find a second hand Omega in your price range. Pound the pavement a bit.

Other brands to look at include Ball and Oris. None of the names you mention stand out to me, but reasonable minds may disagree about that.


----------



## Belfaborac (Aug 20, 2011)

To be frank; watches which stand out cannot be found within the original poster's stated budget. Except visually and then not in a good way. However, watches of excellent quality abound.


----------



## hohne1 (May 12, 2010)

I suggest you look at Oris or Hamilton. Great watches, Swiss made, great values.

Chris


----------



## wokman (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks guys...

I agree with most of you.. in the sub-2K market, the choice is pretty much skin deep. I would love to have a good one that can start a conversation in the elevator or pub, but also is very much a every day use. I had a scan of the 2nd hand market options online, but not much choice. I may need to pound the pavement a bit on this - any suggestions on where I can find some inspiration in London?



Belfaborac said:


> Bjorn's advice is very sound indeed:
> 
> I quite like Maurice Lacroix' Les Classiques series, so among those you mention I'd go for one of those. If your budget will stretch that far, Maurice Lacroix Jours Retrograde is an elegant, understated watch with a classic complication. Likewise the Les Classiques Reserve de Marche and the less expensive Les Classiques Grande Date GMT. Either of those are, to my mind, excellent examples of "executive watches".


All three fo the Maurice Lacroix Jours Retrograde , Les Classiques Reserve de Marche and Les Classiques Grande Date GMT made the shortlist too.

BTW, how do Raymond Weil and Baume & Mercier stack up against Maurice Lacroix?


----------



## Belfaborac (Aug 20, 2011)

If you mean in terms of quality, then it's all much of a muchness. In this segment of the market, and significantly upwards in price, the only differentiating factors are design and name. You will get the same quality whatever you choose, namely a standard ETA/Selitta movement. Which means a quality movement which can be depended upon to work for decades as long as you make sure it is looked after relatively regularly.

Whether the dial says Baume et Mercier, Raymond Weil, Oris or Hamilton really has very little to do with anything as far as quality is concerned. It did mean something back in the day, but not for a long, long time now.


----------



## wokman (Dec 13, 2008)

I bought a Dreyfuss & co watch about 4 years ago and absolutely loved it. Nice style and looked elegant plus a fancy name (for the uninitiated). It worked fine despite a couple of battery changes. Now it stopped working and so sent it to Dreyfuss for repair. The repair bill £185 for a watch costing £330!!! I need an upgrade


----------



## StylinLa (Feb 15, 2009)

hohne1 said:


> I suggest you look at Oris or Hamilton. Great watches, Swiss made, great values.
> 
> Chris


I have one each of these and think they're solid choices that work well for me.

But watch guys can dissect things on levels I don't even want to think about.


----------



## Belfaborac (Aug 20, 2011)

StylinLa said:


> I have one each of these and think they're solid choices that work well for me.
> 
> But watch guys can dissect things on levels I don't even want to think about.


Nothing wrong with either watch. Like I said: standard, quality movements from ETA or Selitta, which are tested and true and will last a long time if they're well treated. About as good as automatic watch movements get in terms of dependability and accuracy. They're neither fancy, nor exclusive, but then fancy and/or exclusive puts a whole different strain on the wallet.


----------



## wokman (Dec 13, 2008)

The other option is to look at frederique-constant, but I dont see a decent watch. Came across this one, but dont know the price

Another in my fancy skin deep dept
https://www.goldsmiths.co.uk/product/raymond-weil-maestro-gents-watch-2849-stc-00659


----------



## Belfaborac (Aug 20, 2011)

That's a quartz. A quartz watch can't really be an executive watch, regardless of maker or design. Not to mention that laying two grand on a quartz would be utter madness.


----------



## wokman (Dec 13, 2008)

Belfaborac said:


> That's a quartz. A quartz watch can't really be an executive watch, regardless of maker or design. Not to mention that laying two grand on a quartz would be utter madness.


Tnx Belfaborac... blew that out FC out of the water...  Hadnt realised that it was quartz.

Views on the Raymond W?
https://www.goldsmiths.co.uk/product/raymond-weil-maestro-gents-watch-2849-stc-00659


----------



## Flake (Dec 24, 2012)

wokman said:


> IMHO, not a big fan of Tissot or Seiko. Omega & Rolex hardly do an affordable leather strap one, hence went out. The Reymond W, Maurice L, BM or Longines seem to cater to that market. But I am not aware on how they stand in the watch world.
> 
> I am getting swayed by this one at the moment..
> www.thewatchgallery.co.uk/shop/baume-et-mercier-classima-luxury-men-s-watch-8869.html Some good deals available on these..


I own several watches from ML and would recommend them without reservation.


----------



## Belfaborac (Aug 20, 2011)

wokman said:


> Views on the Raymond W?
> https://www.goldsmiths.co.uk/product/raymond-weil-maestro-gents-watch-2849-stc-00659


To be honest you should go try on some watches and buy what you like best. After all, you're the one who will be saddled with wearing it. Pretty much anything you choose at this price point will be an excellent quality watch and, like stated before, indistinguishable in quality from almost any other brand at the same level.

As far as the Raymond Weil goes, I personally wouldn't buy a flashy watch like that if I were in your shoes and about to buy my first "real" watch. First, because it's a rookie thing to go for flash and think it looks a million bucks (generally it really doesn't) and secondly because it's so much less versatile than the ones I listed earlier. Not to mention that it pretends to be something it is definitely not, which I don't like. When you've made your first or second million you can pick up the real thing instead, that being a Breguet.

The three watches from Maurice Lacroix are all tasteful, fairly original designs (which is really the best one can hope for), rather than mutton dressed as lamb and unlike the Weil are likely to garner an approving nod if you happen across a real aficionado.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

You might want to check out https://www.timezone.com/, it's the AAAC for watch nuts.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

I can recommend Longines. You shouldn't have a problem finding something within your budget, and their Heritage collection has some very nice options.

Here's an example:



Their website will give you a list of local dealers. Enjoy your trip to the retailers, that's a lot of fun. And I expect most of them will also have a selection of pre-owned watches; that's a good way to fit a more expensive brand into your current budget.

Good luck! And please come back and post a picture of what you ended up buying.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

wokman said:


> Thanks guys...
> 
> I agree with most of you.. in the sub-2K market, the choice is pretty much skin deep. I would love to have a good one that can start a conversation in the elevator or pub, but also is very much a every day use. I had a scan of the 2nd hand market options online, but not much choice. I may need to pound the pavement a bit on this - any suggestions on where I can find some inspiration in London?
> 
> ...


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

I would recommend the Junghans Max Bill watches available with automatic or hand wind movements:

https://www.maxbillwatches.com/automatic-watches-c-1.html?osCsid=62ad8d7fa22c223cdd039591cabe7c63


----------



## mhdena (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't know what an "executive watch" is or looks like.

In fact in IMO strap watches aren't/wouldn't be my first choice for an everyday watch.

Omega and Seiko and Cartier all have nice models on bracelets that look good wearing a suit and casual outfits.

Don't discount Seiko, they have some models that are the equal to Rolex, Omega, and certainly above Cartier, at better price points.

I believe the Grand Seiko is the line I'm thinking of.


----------



## poorboy (Feb 23, 2012)

*Omega*

I'm going to go against the grain and say I am a quartz watch fan. Any watch over $40 is a piece of jewelry.

Not sure if you are aware of this, but if you buy an automatic watch, you have to pay for recalibration every 5 years or so. When you set it down, they stop running after around 40 hours. You are paying big money for something that is less dependable, less accurate and costs more to maintain than a quartz.

The insides of most of these Swiss watches are all ETA movements, so you're only paying for the name and design, not the quality of the movement unless you spend big money.

Until you get some more money together, buy a nice Seiko Premier or Citizen for a daily wear watch.


----------



## Belfaborac (Aug 20, 2011)

Presumably the original poster is aware of all of that and in any case it has all been mentioned already.


----------



## isospin (Sep 16, 2012)

I bought a swiss army quartz with a black strap for $150. Nice watch, dressy, and looks much more expensive than it really is (IMO). But again, this is personal taste. YMMV.

https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Watches/Swiss-Army-Mens-Excursion-Watch/5065092/product.html


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

That is a stunningly beautiful watch, StephenRG! Reminds me of the German watchmaker Nomos.

Can you say with confidence that the quality is excellent? I am intrigued...


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Tiger said:


> That is a stunningly beautiful watch, StephenRG! Reminds me of the German watchmaker Nomos.
> 
> Can you say with confidence that the quality is excellent? I am intrigued...


That is a lovely looking watch.

Some points from my perspective that are opinions only.

1. I (and a few others) believe an executive watch will have a strap. Be that as it may, I sometimes wear my Omega Deville Chronograph on a bricks bracelet with a business suit, and have received compliments for it, usually from Omegaphiles. In winter I wear it on a croc strap.

2. There are many high level executives who think purchasing an expensive watch is silly and impractical and might question your prudence if they knew of it. Former Secretary and Goldman Sachs prez Paulson is one of these, still quite proudly wearing his (I believe) digital Timex Ironman.

3. These Omegas can be had within your price range:

https://www.omegawatches.com/gents/deville/prestige-power-reserve-co-axial/42413402102001
https://www.omegawatches.com/gents/deville/prestige-small-seconds/48133001
https://www.omegawatches.com/gents/deville/prestige-co-axial/42413402002001

You should be able to find these at 30% off thus keeping them in your price range. The co-axial escapement is an inhouse design that stands above the other manufactors in accuracy but is more difficult to service than Rolex or other watch makers who typically use the ubiquitous ETA movements. My co-axial gains about 1 second bi-weekly.

3. I get more compliments on my deceased father's gold quartz Omega Deville (on a strap) than I do on any other. Take that as you will.

4. I don't think an expensive watch will impress anyone in the executive boardroom worth impressing. If you wish to have a beautiful automatic watch and can afford one, then go for it, and accept the detriments that come with one. If not, then I would suggest one of the less expensive watches as mentioned above and spend the money saved at a good club or something else that might be a more beneficial investment in your career.

5. There is a forum called TimeZone which has individual fora dedicated to most mid and high end brands as well as two used watch sales threads populated by typically known sellers with well cared watches. The level of knowledge there is quite amazing, with their own versions of Cuffdaddy and the EarlofOrmonde and the mindboggling knowledge of their interests, and with a similar willingness in sharing it.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

First of all, two grand? Where are you buying beer?

Nomos has already been mentioned, and if I were shopping for wristwatches with a pretty large budget (actually smaller than your budget now, but different strokes) I would certainly try some of theirs on.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

If I had 2K, I might buy this GPS controlled Seiko solar:

I don't know what an executive watch is. But I like that Seiko. It's very different.

Some views:

https://www.hodinkee.com/blog/hands-on-with-the-seiko-astron-a-solar-powered-gps-watch-live-pics

You would be pretty sure no one else around you ever wore something similar. Won't buy you into the Rolex club, which a used submariner would, but it all depends...


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Tiger said:


> That is a stunningly beautiful watch, StephenRG! Reminds me of the German watchmaker Nomos.
> 
> Can you say with confidence that the quality is excellent? I am intrigued...


Not personal confidence, but on the basis of some research a friend of mine made when looking into it, supported by reviews.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

As has been mentioned below, in terms of quality, all the big non-fashion-brands are on par, as they all have the same ETA/Selitta movements, etc. But they elicit a big yawn, as far as I'm concerned.

If I had $2k to blow on a watch, well, I'd either snap up a Speedy Moon Watch or a Aqua Terra 2500, both of which you can get for that money, gently used. But if I needed an "executive" watch, whatever that is, I'd aim for one of the following brands, all of which can be had either new for that price or gently used:

Nomos
Grand Seiko
Muhle-Glashütte (https://www.muehle-glashuette.de/en/wristwatches/classical-timepieces.html )

The two German makers listed make high quality stuff that's aesthetically engaging. Very Germanic. As for GS, it's a different aesthetic, but killer quality and gorgeous in its attention to detail and perfection of form. Watch connoisseurs go gaga for Nomos and GS in particular. Muhle-Glashütte is less beloved simply because it relies on Selitta movements (which it heavily mods), whereas Nomos and GS are pure in-house. If you're ok with used dress watches (as you should be), it's hard to do better than Nomos and GS for $2k, assuming you're ok with used, which you should be. Used is the way to go.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

tocqueville said:


> If you're ok with used dress watches (as you should be), it's hard to do better than Nomos and GS for $2k, assuming you're ok with used, which you should be. Used is the way to go.


Unless UK watch prices are higher, the OP's budget comes closer to $3200 -- used is still a good idea, since you're letting somebody else absorb some of the depreciation, I reckon.


----------



## Filbert (Nov 21, 2012)

FWIW: the strap can really make the watch. I've purchased many watches second-hand and immediately put a new crocodile strap on - it's often the difference between super-sharp and ho-hum. I've always liked older watches, and I enjoy hunting for interesting pieces (particularly 18k and 14k), most of which would fit very neatly in your budget (if not way under).


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Unless UK watch prices are higher, the OP's budget comes closer to $3200 -- used is still a good idea, since you're letting somebody else absorb some of the depreciation, I reckon.


That isn't beer money, then. It's more like a fine bordeaux. It means that all but new JLCs, APs, Rolexes, etc., are out of his reach.

I'd still stick with:
Nomos
Muhle-Glashütte
Grand Seiko

And add:
Meistersinger (talk about unique yet classy)
RGM (as rare as the Meistersinger)

Maybe he can find a used JLC Ultra Thin Moon Phase. That's one of the best looking watches I know of:
https://www.jaeger-lecoultre.com/US...ct/master-ultra-thin-moon-39/ref/1368420.html


----------



## Valiantcat (Dec 26, 2012)

Austin Kaye, on the Strand in London is a good used watch dealer. They also have a website:


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> That isn't beer money, then. It's more like a fine bordeaux. It means that all but new JLCs, APs, Rolexes, etc., are out of his reach.
> 
> I'd still stick with:
> Nomos
> ...


Aren't the GS:s about 1.5-2 of that amount?

Great watches though...


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Bjorn said:


> Aren't the GS:s about 1.5-2 of that amount?
> 
> Great watches though...


I was thinking mint but used.


----------



## StylinLa (Feb 15, 2009)

tocqueville said:


> I was thinking mint but used.


Thanks Tocqueville. The Nomos is nice. Really didn't need to see that. 
Is there anyplace in US to find one used?


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

*Caution*

The purchase of used mechanical watches has been recommended in this thread, and some posters have mentioned the requirement of regular service. My experience acquiring vintage higher-end watches over ten years left three lessons that I will share. First, while there are no doubt reliable internet sources for watches and service, I would recommend buying only from a B&M shop that has been in business a long time, seems destined to remain in business, and has in-house service technicians. This sort of a place should sell reconditioned vintage watches with at least a one-year warranty. Second, the owner of any mechanical watch should understand and accept that his timepiece will require regular, possibly expensive, maintenance. Finally, there are no bargains, at least none for someone without connections, experience and depth of knowledge.


----------



## Alexander0884 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello Gents, 

I am sorry to hijack thsi thread slightly. 

I am a young man in my early 20s. I am a young professional. I would like to get onto the ladder too. However I have a sub ~400$ budget. Do you think I can get anything good for that price range?

I always thought that if I am going to get a watch, I will either get top of the top or nothing. Eventually I will get a patek, purely for the lifetime experience and for passing it down eventually. 

I just dont know if I should invest into something on a limited budget now, or just get something sub 400$ untill I can get better?

What do you think? Would it look too pretentious?

Regards


----------



## poorboy (Feb 23, 2012)

Alexander0884 said:


> Hello Gents,
> 
> I am sorry to hijack thsi thread slightly.
> 
> ...


I think you should buy a house before dumping the kind of money you need to buy a Patek. Go buy a $400 Seiko. No one will think less of you (or possibly even care).

I'd like to add my Dad's quartz Seiko ran for 30 years before giving out.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

StylinLa said:


> Thanks Tocqueville. The Nomos is nice. Really didn't need to see that.
> Is there anyplace in US to find one used?


I'd buy via the sales forums at Watchuseek and Timezone. I think it's quite safe.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Alexander0884 said:


> Hello Gents,
> 
> I am sorry to hijack thsi thread slightly.
> 
> ...


You can get really nice watches for under $400. It wouldn't look pretentious so long as it's not gold-toned or blingy or trying too hard to look like something else, something expensive. You can find really nice looking Seiko 5s for under $100, and Seiko SARY models are something like $300, I think. The catch with the 5s is that you'll want to spend another $50 on a better strap, but that still keeps you well under budget. $170 will get you an awesome SKX007 dive watch. There are many other options: Tissot, Swiss Army, etc.

Oh, and do check out Christopher Ward:
https://www.christopherward.co.uk/

If you're willing to go used, which is what I'd do, you can get a Seiko SARB. I've seen Hamilton autos for well under $400. Tissots, too. Personally, I'd grab a SARB035. I've seen them sell on Ebay for $350. Great watch, zero pretense. Just bear in mind that watches ARE NOT an investment.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

godan said:


> The purchase of used mechanical watches has been recommended in this thread, and some posters have mentioned the requirement of regular service. My experience acquiring vintage higher-end watches over ten years left three lessons that I will share. First, while there are no doubt reliable internet sources for watches and service, I would recommend buying only from a B&M shop that has been in business a long time, seems destined to remain in business, and has in-house service technicians. This sort of a place should sell reconditioned vintage watches with at least a one-year warranty. Second, the owner of any mechanical watch should understand and accept that his timepiece will require regular, possibly expensive, maintenance. Finally, there are no bargains, at least none for someone without connections, experience and depth of knowledge.


This is spot on for more expensive watches. I've been shopping around trying to get a family member's Rolex serviced, and the cost is staggering. Vintage watches are not necessarily a bargain.

But if we're talking watches made in the past ten years, let's say. Or something like a sub-$1000 watch, then it's less relevant.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Alexander0884 said:


> Hello Gents,
> 
> I am sorry to hijack thsi thread slightly.
> 
> ...


Seiyajapan has SARB017, get one of those for around 550. Great investment...


----------



## emb1980 (Dec 28, 2012)

In your price range, for a dress watch I would look at Nomos. In house movements, minimalist design, German quality. Freddy Constant's in-house movements are worth looking at too, but the watches are less distinctive IMHO.

Just to comment generally about "executive watches" etc...

-Straps are dressier than bracelets. Bracelets traditionally top out around a sport coat, Mr. Bond nonwithstanding. 
-A true dress watch should be fairly minimal. Chronographs (IE the Speedmaster) are generally the realm of sport watches. 
-Leather should match leather (IE leather straps must match shoes, belt)
-Metal doesn't NEED to match metal, although its nice. This is one reason why bracelets are more versatile for everyday.
-Classically, a dress watch should be <40mm and low enough profile to fit easily under a cuff.

So it depends on whether you're looking for a true dress watch, or whether you'd prefer a sporty watch that can be dressed up a bit.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

emb1980 said:


> Classically, a dress watch should be >40mm


A precisian writes: I think you mean "<40mm"...


----------



## emb1980 (Dec 28, 2012)

StephenRG said:


> A precisian writes: I think you mean "<40mm"...


Indeed. I believe that was the egg-nog talking. My apologies.


----------



## IvanD (Jan 5, 2012)

I may be wrong here, but who actually notices what watch you are wearing?
As long as it is not over the top in size or looks, there is a plethora of choice for good looking dress watches.
In my opinion, 2K for a watch, no matter what brand is just way too much.
After all, every watch doe's exactly the same job..... tells you the time.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
True dat, but each of us does have his/her unique mix of personal passions...which is altogether, OK.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

IvanD said:


> I may be wrong here, but who actually notices what watch you are wearing?
> As long as it is not over the top in size or looks, there is a plethora of choice for good looking dress watches.
> In my opinion, 2K for a watch, no matter what brand is just way too much. After all, every watch does exactly the same job..... tells you the time.


An excellent point. Except for watch-type events, I think someone may have mentioned or asked about my watch, once or twice in many years. I was surprised recently when a banker, a woman certainly no older than 30, mentioned the Rolex DateJust I was wearing. When I asked how she knew, she said her father had one. At any distance, a small Citizen all black Eco-Drive on a bracelet looks very much like an older Sinn mechanical. At a tenth of the price, the Citizen is more accurate. Both are to my taste, but, as Eagle points out, we all have our passions.


----------



## IvanD (Jan 5, 2012)

As you say Godan, many watches look very similar, with only the wearer knowing the differences. I have one myself, that can just about pass as a £2500 Rado from a distance, and cost the princely sum of £50.
(see the "post what watches you own" thread)

I have no problem with people wanting to own exclusive watches costing many times what I consider expensive, they are just not my cup of tea.


----------



## emb1980 (Dec 28, 2012)

godan said:


> An excellent point. Except for watch-type events, I think someone may have mentioned or asked about my watch, once or twice in many years....


I think that its important to note that just as many of the clothing enthusiasts here would argue that their wardrobe is about looking good for themselves rather than to impress others, my appreciation of quality timepieces is about my own enjoyment. I am rather unconcerned as to whether others are impressed by my watch. Personally, I smile nearly every time I look at my favorite watch, which is a value far exceeding its cost.


----------



## ricardofrancisco (Jan 1, 2013)

I would recommend an older model Zenith Elite. These are nice at less than 40mm. Large watches such as those in the 42mm will not fit under your sleeve. Larger watches are a current trend and gent's sizes before were really just 32mm. This however got larger in the 60's - 70's and reached 34-36mm. 

The nice ultra thin watches are manual wind such as those from Jaeger Le Coultre or Vacheron Constantin. No complications are required but if you intend to impress colleagues and your contemporaries, a power reserve would be nice as well as a seconds hand and a date window. 

Good luck!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

For quality and value in a dress watch, it's hard to beat vintage:


----------



## Snorkel (Nov 16, 2007)

wokman said:


> Hi,
> New to the forum, had a poke around but could not get a definite answer. Hence raising the eternal question.
> 
> Looking to buy a expensive looking Black leather strap dress watch which I will be wearing to work everyday. I wud love to have a Patek but dont have the money. Choices seem to be in the Maurice Lacroix, Baume-Mercier, Raymond Weil, (maybe) Longines or Frederique Constant. Not a big fan of fashion house watches, so Hermes, Gucci, Chanel and their ilk is out, I like buy something swiss like Ulysse Nardine, Audemars Piguet or Patek. Budget about £2K with some minor flex.
> ...


If you want to impress people who know expensive watches with your watch brand, ML, BM, RW, FC won't do. I would recommend an alternative route: get a vintage omega from your local watchmaker or from the watchuseek sales forum. Maybe a geneve or a constellation. You can even find one made in the year you were born.

It will look small and delicate but people who know watches will know that you care for and wear an heirloom piece.


----------



## ricardofrancisco (Jan 1, 2013)

If you want to go the vintage Omega route, then might I suggest you go for a vintage Omega pie-pam constellation. Just buy it from a reputable source as there are a lot of fakes out there. The pie-pan constellation is a very respectable piece and much-desired by both collectors and WIS (watch idiot savants). A vintage Zenith El Primero would also be nice but you might find the chronograph dial a bit too 'busy' for you. Vintage IWC automatics such as the early models sporting the Pellaton movement is also very collectible and would impress in the boardroom. 

If you're just a little patient with your search, you'd be able to fit these in your budget. Mind you, they are vintage watches though so do expect a bit of wear and tear on both the crystal and case. 

As for the pecking order with the brands you mentioned, my opinion is that Baume & Mercier would be the oldest brand and thus the most recognizable as it was founded in 1830 and thus has a richer history. Both Maurice Lacroix and Frederique Constant have started making their own movements and thus have gained respect in the watch world for this. The models with their own movements are priced higher than their normal models. Raymond Weil I would rank as the lowest out of the four.


----------



## wdrazek (May 29, 2013)

An 'Executive' watch can be anything from Ben Bernancke's G-Shock to the six figure pieces Vlad Putin favors.

For years I was a one watch guy. At 22, it was a Gucci. By 30, it was a Cartier, and its gone on from there. Now I wear four, ranging back to 1977 and retail from about $150 to $6000+.

Impressing people with your watch only carries you so far. If you know your budget, try on pieces in your range. Some a little lower and some a bit higher.

DO NOT experiment with watches 5 or 10 times your budget. That will end in madness, if you are lucky.

See what type of strap you like, what color faces you like, and what kind of markers - roman, Arabic or sticks. 

Buy what you truly like. If you don't, you may go back and forth. trading one for another. In the end, if you love it others may notice it, and compliment you on it.

Compliments on your watch are not what you are after (I hope). Wearing a Patel or Rolex are not the measure of you. 

You are.


----------



## tuckspub (Jan 18, 2013)

You might want to consider the used market. None of the brands mostly mentioned have any real secondhand value. I would advise that you look at a manual or automatic in one of the higher end labels. Having a watch that you can wear for five years and at the very least get your money back with a resale is a strong motivator. Knowing that you can wear a fine watch and anytime you want to change to another model you aren't going to take a hit is great. You just have to choose a classic design. I have as one of my watches a Cartier Tank in stainless steel for daytime wear, I've had it for five years, had it serviced once and know that I could get back the 2k it cost anytime I want. Retail keeps going up and its an automatic that never goes out of style. Just food for thought.


----------



## manapuaman (Jan 28, 2008)

Would the Orient Bambino be a good buy?


----------



## emb1980 (Dec 28, 2012)

manapuaman said:


> Would the Orient Bambino be a good buy?


Orient watches are generally considered to be of good value at that price-point, if you like the style. I would say that if you are looking for an inexpensive mechanical watch, you could do a LOT worse.  And given the 30% off promotion right now (which is not uncommon) plus a free quartz watch (for a sig other?), the price is pretty darn good.

https://wornandwound.com/2012/08/29/review-orient-bambino-er24004b/


----------



## Belfaborac (Aug 20, 2011)

manapuaman said:


> Would the Orient Bambino be a good buy?


Absolutely. It's simple, has classical good looks and a dependable and accurate automatic movement. Great quality and better value for money than almost any other brand of automatic watches.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Those who really are executives can wear Timex or Casio and no one thinks twice.

Buy what you like. Nobody is impressed by the watch you wear except other watch junkies - and there's nothing wrong with impressing them, just don't expect it to affect your career.

My friends all wear Breitlings - they're mostly pilots. Nice watches, but nothing I'd care about.


----------



## wdrazek (May 29, 2013)

+1. What he said.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

The Bambino is an excellent choice.

FYI, Japanese watches in general are cheaper now because of the exchange rate than they were just a year ago. One can now buy a Seiko SARB035 for under $400. Oh, and those Grand Seikos keep getting, well, less astronomical.


----------



## manapuaman (Jan 28, 2008)

emb1980 said:


> Orient watches are generally considered to be of good value at that price-point, if you like the style. I would say that if you are looking for an inexpensive mechanical watch, you could do a LOT worse.  And given the 30% off promotion right now (which is not uncommon) plus a free quartz watch (for a sig other?), the price is pretty darn good.
> 
> https://wornandwound.com/2012/08/29/review-orient-bambino-er24004b/


thanks. Great post.


----------



## StylinLa (Feb 15, 2009)

Watch discussions get pretty interesting in here with a lot of schools of thought colliding.

I keep it pretty simple. An Oris Sinatra and a Hamilton Jazmaster Tonneau get the most wear. 

Having been robbed at gun point, I'm always hesitant to wear too much money on my wrist. 

But, an earlier post in this thread has me thinking about the Nomos Glashutte. Simple. Modern. Conservative. Well designed. Elegant. Much prefer strap watches myself. 

Would never own a Rolex. I can appreciate that there are many who do deeply admire the Rolex for its quality and style. 
But everybody I know who owns one mostly owns it because "it's a Rolex," and they're going to let everybody know about it, every chance they get.


----------



## Belfaborac (Aug 20, 2011)

Sadly that's my experience too, with a couple of honourable exceptions. Everyone else I've met who've sported a Rolex has been newly-moneyed, fairly to extremely brash and obnoxious and have had zero interest in watches beyond the desire to wear something flash. And then Rolex is the natural choice, since it's the one brand everyone knows. That and the fact that Rolex spews out about a million and a half watches per year, about ten times as many as the second largest manufacturer (Breitling), means that I'll far rather wear a Casio.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

For keeping time it's hard to beat your cell phone. For collecting, I'd prefer pocket watches but since I lack both the money and the collector's gene if I had to wear a watch, I'm crass enough to be happy with . You can buy a lot of good-looking watches for $2K. If you get three or four years out of each, you're set for life. But then, I'd rather spend my money on either power tools or English shotguns. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## tuckspub (Jan 18, 2013)

If you are thinking along the new but pre-owned or used vintage it might be worth checking out www.tic-tock.com the Wingates website, they have a huge selection and they do a lot of business, moving a tremendous number of watches per month and priced from in the 1k region to well over six figures, they will also find a watch if you know the model you are after, as they have numerous contacts within the industry. You might find something less expensive on Ebay but this way you can be sure of the genuine article.


----------



## tuckspub (Jan 18, 2013)

*Website issues*

Having listed www.tic-tock.com I must inform that their website is having problems with the links it would appear. Worth checking back for sure.


----------



## JackKelly (Dec 20, 2011)

I have an Armani watch that I wear every day. You can get them new from $200-$400.


----------



## ogredave (Jul 5, 2012)

I think used via something like WatchUSeek is the way to go. I do agree w/staying within your price range and preferably trying on a few different models locally to see what you like.

That said .. I think Christopher Ward watches are a good buy, got one of them from their nearly new sale.


----------

